# Wie hoch ist der Grundspeicherbedarf einer JVM?



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lasse ein Java-Programm unter Linux (Debian) mit der Sun-1.5-VM und den Parametern -Xms20m -Xmx20m laufen. Wenn ich mir jetzt den Speicherbedarf des Prozesses ausgebe erhalte ich ca. 200MB. Mache ich dasselbe mit -Xms60m -Xmx60m erhalte ich 240MB. 

Daraus schließe ich, dass die JVM alleine schon 180MB benötigt, also den Heap noch nicht mitgerechnet. Kann das sein? Das finde ich unglaublich viel. Ist das normal für eine JVM? Kann ich das irgendwie drosseln? Sind andere JVMs (also nicht die von Java) besser was den Grundspeicherbeadrf angeht?

Ich bin mir auch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob ich das mit den 180MB Grundspeicherbedarf richtig deute. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass ein Javaprogramm mit 60MB Speicherverbrauch (JVM + Heap) betrieben wurde. Kann das sein?

Ich bin verwirrt....

Herzlichen Dank schon mal,
lacarpe


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Nein, das ist viel zu viel. Das kann gar nicht sein. Ich müsste jetzt nachsehen, die VM dürfte in aktueller Version aber irgendwo bei 30MB liegen.


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

Woran kann es denn liegen, dass es bei mir 240MB (180 VM + 60 Heap) sind? Vielleicht muss ich noch sagen, die 240MB Arbeitsspeicherverbrauch teilt sich auf auf in
- 40MB physikalischer Speicher belegt
- 200 MB virtueller Speicher
(Aber in welchen Anteilen physikalischer und virtueller Speicher belegt wird ist ja Sache des Betriebssystems.)

Wildcard, beziehen sich deine 30MB auf die Belegung von physikalischem Speicher? Und wären dann die 200MB belegter virtueller Speicher normal? 

Wo kann ich solche Fragen nachlesen?


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

wie zählen denn selbst die 30 MB?
wenn man ein kleines Hello-World-Programm startet liegt man unter Windows doch deutlich einstellig


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Bei mir:
Ubuntu Edgy Eft
JDK 1.6
kommt ein Hello World artiger Java Prozess auf 11,3 MB.


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

Nur zur Info wie ich die Werte ermittle (wie gesagt: Linux):

```
jens@pc:~/main/java/autotrader$ ps -Ao rss,vsz,command | grep TEST
```
ergibt:

```
40856 204348 java -Xms60m -Xmx60m -classpath .....
```
also 40 MB physikalisch, 204 MB virtuell

@Wildcard: Würdest du die Ausgabe genauso interpretieren wie ich ?

Das mit HelloWorld würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren. Nur ist das Programm ja schnell beendet (jedenfalls nehme ich an dass die JVM unmittelbar nach Ausgabe abschaltet, richtig?). Wie messe ich da den Speicherbedarf?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Ich hab einfach die Systemüberwachung benutzt  :bae:


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2007)

Thread.sleep(20000)


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

Oder mal allgemein gefragt: Ist die Größe des von der JVM belegten Speichers abhängig vom Programm? Könnte es sein, dass die VM für ein HelloWorld-Programm ergeblich weniger Speicher für sich selbst beansprucht, als bei einer aufwändigeren Swing-basierten GUI-Applikation? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Ich denke eher so: JVM konstant (egal was damit betrieben wird) + Heap (der wiederum abhängig vom Programm).


(Bin mal eben weg, meine Tochter vom Kindergarten abholen.)


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

@SlaterB: Jupp, das probiere ich gleich mal. Danke!

Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los... ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Der Speicherbedarf des Prozesses ist VM + Applikation. Trennen kannst du das nicht.


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Speicherbedarf des Prozesses ist VM + Applikation. Trennen kannst du das nicht.


Das ist mir klar. Nur, wenn ich den Heap auf 60MB (-Xms60m -Xmx60m) begrenze, müssen die restlichen 180MB ja für was anderes sein. Da denke ich doch mal, das ist die VM, oder irre ich?


----------



## byte (3. Apr 2007)

Ich denke, es hängt einfach auch stark davon ab, welche teile der Java-Klassenbibliothek verwendet werden. Die wird ja nicht perse vollständig geladen sondern immer nur die Teile, die auch wirklich referenziert werden. Insofern kann der Speicherverbrauch grade bei Swing-Geschichten schnell steigen, denn da hängen ja häufig haufenweise Objekte/ Klassen dran.

Wobei ich 240 MB schon arg viel finde. Soviel nimmt doch nicht mal Eclipse ein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Die VM nimmt nicht mehr als ich sag jetzt mal 20MB in Anspruch.
Ich denke da stimmt was mit den Daten nicht.


----------



## byte (3. Apr 2007)

> 40 MB physikalisch, 204 MB virtuell



Kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber virtueller Speicher ist doch prinzipiell wurscht. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der gar nicht belegt ist sondern einfach nur vom System zugewiesen wird. Und die 40 MB physikalisch klingt ja normal.


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

So, dieses Programm habe ich jetzt erstellt und ausprobiert:


```
class Main{

    public static void main(String args[]) {
    	try{
    		Thread.sleep(10000);
    	}catch(Exception e){}
    }
}
```

compiliert und gestartet mit 


```
java Main
```

Speicherverbrauch:
7308    -> 7MB physikalischer RAM
208308  -> 208MB virtuelles RAM

So, da ihr alle sagt, dass das nicht sein kann, versuche ich nun mal nachzuforschen, ob die Speicherangabe über ps nicht stimmt.


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber virtueller Speicher ist doch prinzipiell wurscht. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der gar nicht belegt ist sondern einfach nur vom System zugewiesen wird. Und die 40 MB physikalisch klingt ja normal.


In meinem Fall ist es nicht wurscht, da ich einen kleinen V-Server mit 256MB RAM (physikalisch+virtuell) gemietet habe. Meine 2 Java-Programme dürfen also nicht zuviel Speicher "verschwenden". Aber ich habe allmählich auch das Gefühl, dass die 200MB virtueller Speicher nicht stimmen. Es wird ja auch zwischem aktiven und passivem Speicher unterschieden. Möglicherweise sind 200MB für das Javaprogramm allokiert, werden aber nicht genutzt. Dann stellt sich für mich die Frage, warum da so viel virtueller Speicher zugewiesen, aber nicht genutzt wird. Mag sein, dass ich hier auch Blödsinn rede.  

Letztlich will ich nur wissen, ob ich 2 Javaprogramme auf 256MB laufen lassen kann, wobei in den 256MB der swap schon drin ist. Leider kann ich das über ps oder top anscheinend nicht rausfinden. Oder ich verstehe die gelieferten Angaben bzw. die Speicherverwaltung insgesamt nicht.   :bahnhof:  :?:  :?:


----------



## lacarpe (3. Apr 2007)

Ich bin's noch mal,

also ich habe nun versucht das kleine Javapgrogramm (s.o.) im V-Server mehrfach zu starten:

1.
Vor dem Start sind ca. 50 MB Arbeitsspeicher (physikalisch + virtuell) belegt.
2.
Dann starte ich das kleine Programm Main mit -Xmx10m. Wie schon gesagt werden dann 200MB Arbeitspeicher (physikalisch + virtuell)  als belegt angezeigt. 
3. 
Nun kann ich das Programm Main nicht noch ein zweites Mal (parallel zum ersten) starten und ich erhalte eine Meldung
"Could not reserve enough space for object heap. Could not create the Java virtual machine."

Folglich: Anscheinend lastet das Mini-Programm den zur Verfügung stehenden Arbeitsspeicher voll aus. 

Ich glaub's nicht.  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (3. Apr 2007)

Vielleicht ein Bug?
Hast du die SUN VM drauf?
Meine 11,3 MB (für ein Fenster inkl. VM) waren der gesamt Speicher da überhaupt kein Swap verwendet wurde.
Da stimmt in jedem Fall was nicht, normal ist das nicht.


----------



## lacarpe (4. Apr 2007)

Ich habe das jetzt noch einmal auf meinem ubuntu-System getetstet.

Mein Ubuntu benötigt nach dem Start 160MB (swap=0) und nach Start der beiden Japa-Applikationen 273MB (swap=0) also pro Applikation gut 50MB. Das entspricht ja auch euren Angaben.

Der Wert "virtueller Speicher" scheint wenig aussagekräftig zu sein. Dazu habe ich ein paar Infos erhalten: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/83509

So und nun glaube ich, dass es an der Konfiguration meines v-Servers liegt. Wen es interessiert, er ist so eingestellt:
vmguarpages: ca. 100 MB   (memory-guarantee)
oomguarpages: ca. 100 MB  (out-of-memory-guarantee)
privvmpages: ca. 256 MB   (max memory)

Der Hoster bewirbt das Paket mit 256MB Arbeitsspeicher. Und 256MB hat er auch eingestellt. allerdings nur bei privvmpages. Dieser wert sagt nur, dass ich maximal(!) 256MB nutzen kann. Garantiert sind mir in Wahrheit aber nur 100MB (vmguarpages-Wert). Alles dadrüber hängt von der Auslastung des Gesamtservers ab. Prozesse, die über 100MB Arbeitsspeicher hinausweisen sind also unsicher, müssen nicht zur Ausführung kommen. Das ist natürlich Quark.

Und daran könnte es natürlich liegen. Mein Debian liegt bei 50MB, ein Javaprogramm ebenfalls. Da ist dann für das 2. Programm ggf. kein Platz mehr. Ja, toll!

Mein Hoster will mir zwar weiß machen, dass dennoch 256MB bereit stehen, da das Gesamt-System nicht ausgelastet ist:


> Es bringt daher nichts, den Wert für vmguarpages zu erhöhen, da das System
> über genügend Resourcen verfügt. Vielmehr wird es an dem Overheap-Speicher,
> der beim Start von Java in Anspruch genommen möchte, liegen.


Overheap-Speicher? Stimmt das? Und genau dazu mache ich einen zweiten Thread auf (ist ja eine andere Frage).

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für euer Mitdenken.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

100MB Speicher?
Das ist echt mal ein Witz  :lol:


----------



## lacarpe (4. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 100MB Speicher?
> Das ist echt mal ein Witz  :lol:


Ja, wenn's nicht so traurig wäre  :roll: 

Er sagt zwar das System ist nicht ausgelastet und somit hätte ich 256MB, aber dann könnte er ja den entsprechenden Wert auf 256MB anheben, so dass es mir garantiert ist. Ich werde mal nachfragen, bezweifle aber, dass er es tun wird. Wenn nicht, mache ich vom 10-tägigen Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch. Basta.


----------

